# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  06.06 День Рождения Boris Roodbwoy!

## limelight

*MARTINIKA BEACH CLUB*

*6 ИЮНЯ / ПЯТНИЦА / ИЛЬИЧЕВСК*

*ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ BORIS ROODBWOY*




*DJS ON THE NIGHT:


BORIS ROODBWOY
DJ ROMM
DJ SHUTTLE
DJ MANIAK
*


Начало в 22.00.
Вход: 35 грн (ladies), 45 грн (gentlemen).
Клуб "Мартиника": ул. Пляжная (Центральный пляж).

*PRE-PARTY @ SPORT CAF&#201; "START"С 21.00*
Пересечение ул. Ленина и ул. Данченко.

ПОДРОБНЕЕ КАЖДУЮ ПЯТНИЦУ И СУББОТУ С 22.00 В РАДИО ШОУ PROSTO DANCE CLUB WITH BORIS ROODBWOY НА ВОЛНАХ ПРОСТО РАДИ.О (105,3 FM)!

www.prosto.fm
www.myspace.com/borisroodbwoy

----------


## Vlad08

будут ли еще какие-то диджеи кроме написанных играть?? по радио кажется еще парочку говорили ТОми -ли и Джасс вроде бы?

----------

